# Advice



## Butterfly912 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi,
I wanted to share what I’m going through and see people thought on my situation. I’ve been married 5 years. My husband that will be 52 in January and me just turned 42. He keeps insisting on having another child we have a 4 year old princess and I have my two older sons. I had ruff labor my placenta was stuck they could not get it out and I lost lots of blood they had to take me to operating room to put me out to remove it. I’m terrorized to experience something like it again and losing my life just to make him happy. He’s saying he’s not happy and that I’m being selfish he has no desire to be with me and he’s not happy in our marriage. He’s making his decision to move on because of this.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Screw him. He's a selfish bastard. How dares he to try to force you to risk your life. I mean how dares he.

If your Dr. Says no, then it's NOOOOO. This is all it should matter, period. If he wants to divorce then screw him, divorce him.


----------



## Butterfly912 (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you. I know in my heart that is the right thing to do is just let him go.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Duplicate thread.


----------

